# size



## janbonde (Jun 19, 2005)

When sailing on a couple of British ships in the early 50`s came across a guy from the west country who was very small he was I believe an A/B his name was Harry Wingate ,he was too small to have a suit-case so he used a duffle bag,also he could not lift a bucket of water in the usual way because of his height,if some of the crew put their doors on the hook he could not get in to the cabins unless he had a stick to reach the hook was never put in a Bosuns chair as his legs were too short ,I was on the bridge when he first stood his watch and he brought a small raised platform to stand on for his trick at the helm,would he have been the smallest person in the British maritime service in those days.One thing was if you were ever in a bar where he was there were plenty of curious women about only too glad to be at the table


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Just goes to show you, Size does mean a lot. Since I was from the West Country and sailing around the same time frame his name rings a bell. Will have to check with some old shipmates.
John


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

Janbondi , OK but bit of a tall story. LOL (Thumb)


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

They tell me that when he was " having it away " he stuck the bucket over her head and swung on the handle !

fred.

" terms and conditions apply "


----------



## janbonde (Jun 19, 2005)

I believe some of the crew tried to find out wether he swung on a bucket handle in Santa Cruz Tenerife,they busted down a door when he was in a room with a lady of the night all they got to see was the inside of the calaboose for the night,but no matter where you were,and we we all over the place that trip,never no shortage of women at his table,they wre as curious as the crew as to what was what


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Remember the the old proverb Big man big &*^% Small man all *&^%. At least he put a smile on their faces and thats what its all about,making the world smile.
John


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

I was on a Shell tanker and the Sparks was a midget. A real midget. Circus type midget. His wife was a real circus type fat lady. I'm not making this up. Maybe somebody else sailed with him and can verify that. That was in about 1952.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

What was his nickname?? "Short wave" sorry couldnt help myself.
John


----------



## janbonde (Jun 19, 2005)

This guy was as small as the midgets you see in the circus ring i remember when signing on they had to move the do***ents to the side flap of the counter which was only waist high to the rest of us for him to sign them.It seems he was well known around Falmouth,and Plymouth which is where he came from I believe.There was a story going around that one trip in Capetown the crew tried to sell him to a circus which was in town,but he came off best as the midgets came down to the ship and took him ashore every day to various places he had a great time all free.


----------

